# which is the best in appliances Bosch, Samsung, LG or Kitchenaide



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

The best place to find that answer is a local appliance store. Not a big box retailer. Go in and get to know them, they are a wealth of knowledge on the products they sell. They also will have a good service dept that actually has trained service tech's. The big box stores will tell you what ever you want to hear or what they think you want to hear. I have a local appliance store that I know the owners well. They are able to answer any question I have on all major appliances and know which brands have issues (they all do).


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

Samsung front load laundry is great. Maytag- Whirlpool makes a good range and dishwasher. Samsung makes good refrigerators.


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

It depends....all the brands you mention may excel in one area, and in others they may fall short. e.g., I believe Bosch dishwashers are the best. I used to have one in an old house and when I bought a new house with an old DW I ( stupidly ) didn't get another one. I did get a Kitchenaid, and I hate it. Loud-er than the old Bosch, loading isn't near as efficient, and it was about $100 more than a Bosch I was looking at. Buyers remorse from the first time I ran it, LOL.

Check reviews of items you're looking at in various places - big box store's web sites, Amazon, a local appliance store, etc. See what other people say about them. Everything has something people wont like, and things they love, and those things are different for different people. I have a Maytag french door fridge, with ice/water through the door. I was the Ice2O series, one of the first fridges to come out like that back in 2006. Overall the fridge has been pretty good, but one thing drives me batty with it....no matter what I do, a sliver or full cube of ice always ends up on the floor from the dispenser, sometimes multiple cubes/slivers. I was reading a recent review of a newer model, and the same issue still plagues them, which I found pretty funny that in 6 years they still haven't fixed that.

If you happen to be looking at Kenmore or Kenmore Elite appliances, keep in mind Sears makes none of them, they're all made by another manuf - LG, GE, Samsung, Whirlpool, etc. and in some cases the same model from the "original" maker is less expensive than the Kenmore one. I think Whirlpool is now touting "made in the USA", I saw a fridge with that on big sign on the inside. I think they say they're made in Oklahoma, or somewhere out in that area. The sign should more accurately read - "assembled in the USA", as that's what's really happening, since every part of their construction is made overseas.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Fords are better that Chevys (IMO).:thumbup:

Use Consumer Reports and get informed, unbiased ratings. I would not stick with a single brand, go with the best ( within you pocketbook) for each appliance.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

rjniles said:


> Fords are better that Chevys (IMO).:thumbup:


......:yes: They sure the  are!!:thumbup:


----------



## AmyInNH (Jul 27, 2017)

Bosch ... run away! Run away!

My Consumer Report highly recommended Bosch, a high rate of not clean dishes and lock mechanism malfunction. Sometimes the dishes are dirtier than when they went in. No, I'm not joking. More dirty dishes within a single finished load than my contractor grade Roper had in 5 or 10 years. Also wicked long wash cycles.

I'd put its operation in the category of frail.


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

You are replying to a 7 year old thread. Regardless, it sounds to me like you have not cleaned your filter in the bottom of the dishwasher. As a result, debris is being blasted onto the dishes. Check your owners manual, or go online to get instructions on removal. Usually very simple to do.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## diycabinets (Dec 31, 2018)

I always consult consumer reports but I also learn from experience, mine and others.
Samsung has poor quality customer service. My neighbor had a nice big french door Samsung refrigerator that had to be repaired multiple times under warranty. They should stick to making phones.
I have GE appliances not because they're the absolute greatest but because when I call for service I have a genuine GE repair person in a GE truck show up within a day and they usually have any needed parts on hand. Other companies will send a sub contracted repair shop that will usually take 2 trips to do the repair. First to diagnose and order the part. Second trip (days later) to install the part.


----------



## AmyInNH (Jul 27, 2017)

I know the thread is old, the question is still relevant, for new shoppers, as manufacturers no longer live up to their (outdated) reputation. The other new comment, service, also relevant.
I know to wash the filter, which is a fine filter, which collects mainly grease, not food. Which adds more work to its use.

Bosch's inept design causes high incidents of ineffective cleaning. Where the soap dispenser sits, for instance.
Overall, a major step backward, from my builder installed bottom of the line workhorse of 25 years, Roper. It just worked, every time.


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

We replaced our kitchen in 2014, and bought a "top of the line" Frigidaire package, dishwasher, gas range and refrigerator, mainly because they were thed only ones that had smudge proof stainless steel. The first time my wife used the self clean function on the range, the walls of the inside of the oven spread apart from each other, so that the oven racks were too narrow and would simply fall any time you tried to put a roast or anything a little heavy on the rack. They sent us new racks, which solved nothing. We had to get my nephew to weld an additional wire rib to the rack. Also, there were 3 cast iron grates covering the burners, but the middle one was higher than thed other two, do you could not slide a pot across the range. After 2 plus years of fighting with Frigidaire about this, they finally refunded the cost of the range, but only after I bashed them on Facebook at every chance. The dishwasher required a service man to come out and replace the control board twice. It failed again, but it was out of warranty at that time. Rather than fixing it, I ripped it out and replaced it with a Maytag, and I couldn't be happier with the Maytag. I have rental properties, and I have vowed NEVER to buy anything from Frigidaire, or from any of the other subsidiaries of Electrolux. 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Is it wrong to say they all suck? Stuff is definitely NOT made like it was before.


----------



## AmyInNH (Jul 27, 2017)

Yes, it is wrong, if it's not true. "Rather than fixing it, I ripped it out and replaced it with a Maytag, and I couldn't be happier with the Maytag."


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

There are two major manfacturer of appliances in the us. 

Whirlpool and GE. 

Whirlpool makes Whirlpool, Maytag, KitchenAid, JennAir and Amana appliances. 

GE appliances are now owned by Haier, a global appliance manufacturer based in Qingdao, China. They make GE, GE Profile, Café, Monogram, Haier and Hotpoint. GE appliances are made in Louisville, KY and 4 other states. Some may be made overseas though. 

As for which are best, as others mentioned, it depends. All appliances suck, and all appliances are the best. Look at the reviews and you will see what I mean. One person will love a GE dishwasher and another will think it is the spawn of the devil. 

All appliances need regular maintenance to operate at their peak efficiency. Clean the filters on all appliances that have them. Run cleaning cycles on your range, dishwasher, clothes washer, etc as the manufacturer recommends. Just like cleaning the lint filter after each load. 

I have a KitchenAid gas range, Whirlpool refrigerator, Samsung OTR microwave and a GE dishwasher. I chose those appliances based on my needs and price. I like the semi-commercial look of the gas range. It has the burner power I want and it had 5 burners. 

The fridge also had to have certain features for me to even consider it. Filtered water and ice out of the door. It had to be a french-door style fridge and it had to fit in the space we had. Plus, the icemaker should be in the door and not take up fridge space like Samsung and others do. 

If you go by consumer reviews, read the 1 stars and 5 stars to see what people find to be the best and worst issues of each appliance. Then, check the dates of the reviews. For example, a KitchenAid dishwasher, model xyz, had a lot of bad reviews. Mostly concerning the cleaning ability. And a lot of 5 star reviews saying it is the best at cleaning even stuck on food. 

If you look closer at the bad reviews, they are mostly from 3-5 years ago and the bulk of the 5 star are more recent than that. That means to me that there may have been an issue but it was fixed. 

Conversely, if the 5 star reviews are mostly from a year or 2 ago and the most recent reviews are 1-3 star that tells me that something changed for the worse. 

Also, look at what people are complaining about. Most issues are typically not appliance related but how people use them. Dishwashers require at least 120 degree water or means to heat the water to the correct temp to work the best. Spots come from not using a rinse aid. Also, use the proper amount of detergent and the correct type. We used a dishwasher detergent that was wrapped. The dishes did not come out as clean as we were used to. Then we read the directions and this particular detergent required the wrapper be removed while our old detergent had a water soluble wrapper. 

For refrigerators, people tend to put too much stuff in blocking air flow so it may not cool evenly. Dryers require the lint filter to be cleaned and sometimes the clothes need to be untangled (like sheets). Clothes washer may have filters that need to be cleaned out, front loaders should have the door left open to prevent a stinky smell. Also, people use too much or too little detergent or the wrong type. If your washer is an HE, use HE detergent. And put the detergent in the proper location.


----------



## AmyInNH (Jul 27, 2017)

"look at what people are complaining about. Most issues are typically not appliance related but how people use them."
Which is stepping backwards.
120 used to be the dishwasher's heating element's job. It doesn't "save" anything to move operational requirement to end users. I see this poor engineering at work also, mainly from EEs writing software. My absolute least favorite: "... will force the user ...". Engineering, make it easier for users, not the engineer. 


Overall quality,
In my search, hundreds if not thousands of Why doesn't the flippin' latch work on my fairly new machine and WTHeck does this error code mean?

Mr. tells me his relatives in India have 70 year old refrigerators still running. Friends tell me some of their appliances are failing in less than 5 years.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

My brand new GE monogram dishwasher will NOT dry dishes.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

AmyInNH said:


> "look at what people are complaining about. Most issues are typically not appliance related but how people use them."
> Which is stepping backwards.
> 120 used to be the dishwasher's heating element's job. It doesn't "save" anything to move operational requirement to end users. I see this poor engineering at work also, mainly from EEs writing software. My absolute least favorite: "... will force the user ...". Engineering, make it easier for users, not the engineer.
> 
> ...


Until recently, most water heaters were usually set at 140 degrees which met the dishwasher requirements. When energy got expensive, to save money most people turned down the water temp to 120 degrees or cooler. Which is not hot enough for the detergent to work well. (End user created problem)

Also, when phosphates were eliminated from dishwasher detergent, cleaning power was also reduced, to combat this detergent manufacturers turned to other means to help clean better. Enzymes were a popular choice. However, enzymes do require the dishes to be dirty to work best. A lot of people rinse their dishes which removes food particles which are needed to for the enzymes to work. So they complain that the dishes are not as clean as they wanted. Another end user created problem easily solved by not rinsing your dishes. Remove large particles and of course any bones, gristle, etc..

Assuming that the heating element in most dishwashers is meant to heat the water to the proper working temp sets you up for failure. In most dishwashers, the heating element is used to maintain the water temperature and for drying the dishes. It was not meant to actually heat the water to the correct temperature. Another end user created issue with lower water heater temps and assuming facts not in evidence. 

However, manufacturers are now incorporating a better/stronger heating element to raise the water temperature. But they still require 120 degree incoming water. On some models, there is an option to select to raise the water temp. On some, it is incorporated. 

As for the other issues you mentioned, latches, error codes, etc.. again, they may also be end user issues. If a machine spawns an error code, look it up in the manual, it should tell you what the problem is. 

I am not saying that manufacturers always make good engineering choices, there are definitely poor designs out there, I am just saying that a lot of issues can be traced back to the end user doing something incorrectly.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

rjniles said:


> Fords are better that Chevys (IMO).:thumbup:
> 
> Use Consumer Reports and get informed, unbiased ratings. I would not stick with a single brand, go with the best ( within you pocketbook) for each appliance.


I agree with your suggestion to not go with a single brand but go with the best one available regardless of brand. I've had four dishwashers so far, Roper, Whirlpool x2 and currently have a Bosch. The Bosch wins hands down. 

I lost all faith in Consumer Reports when they claimed that the Bose 901 speakers were great. They actually are terrible speakers.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> My brand new GE monogram dishwasher will NOT dry dishes.



Do you use Jet Dry? The sheeting action helps the water slide off the dishes making for more efficient drying.


----------



## AmyInNH (Jul 27, 2017)

"End user created problem"?
How was my 120 degree water heater setting adequately service a Roper for 25 years, but not the Bosch?
How is most days latch works, other days with dishwasher empty or full, never sets, a presumed user problem?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Dave Sal said:


> Do you use Jet Dry? The sheeting action helps the water slide off the dishes making for more efficient drying.



Don't like the idea of chemicals and I never needed in my old builders grade one before. 



Might have to try it...but hate that the new "fancy pants" one doesn't do it and the old one that sounded like a freight train coming down the tracks did!


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

ktownskier said:


> Also, when phosphates were eliminated from dishwasher detergent, cleaning power was also reduced,



This is true. My dishwasher stopped cleaning very well when they phased out the phosphates. My son told me about Bubble Bandit, which contains phosphates. Ordered it from Amazon, and after the first use, my dishes are clean again.


----------



## AmyInNH (Jul 27, 2017)

My user manual says it has many heat settings, among other settings - none of which are visible without double super-secret decoder sequenced button pressing. If yours does, possibly the default is set way too low.
Ridiculous we have to research a friggen dishwasher's operation.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Windows on Wash said:


> My brand new GE monogram dishwasher will NOT dry dishes.


 Just to help you out. Any appliance sold as energy star will not heat the dishes to dry because there is no element for it. It has been eliminated. Another problem is do this test. Just turn your dishwasher on, let it fill and open the door and stick your hand in the water. It is most likely cold, possibly lukewarm. The new dishwashers do not use enough water to get the hot water needed form your hot water heater. You have two options to help. Run the water beforehand until the tap is hot. Or run it on a sanitary cycle. The sanitary cycle is the better option in my opinion, it heats the water to about 160 degrees. This does two things. Really gets the dishes clean and also heats the dishes up so that they will dry. People fuss that the cycle takes too long now, which it does. But it heats the water before the main wash cycle starts in most models. Its a lot cheaper in my opinion to heat the little bit of water in the dishwasher vs all the waste needed to get hot water from the water heater itself. Still plastics wont dry properly because they don't retain the heat like a glass or metal pot will. Oh and yes you do have to use the rinse agent with the energy star dishwashers. It makes the water sheen off. Therefore quicker to dry. This is the way they are designed to operate. If they put a separate heating element in they would not be able meet the Energy Star requirements and would not be able to sell them as such. At some point you wont be able to buy any with drying elements in them.That's our federal government helping us out which is a whole another subject


----------



## AmyInNH (Jul 27, 2017)

Can you clarify.
No heating element to heat water, but heating element to dry?
I must be misunderstanding you. Certainly no dishwashers running on cold water. I remember a restaurant take to task over operating with no hot water, for hand or dish washing.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes the energy star dishwashers have an element to heat the water to wash but do not have one to heat the air to dry. If you have to turn on your hot water at your sink and it takes a few minutes to get hot water there's a good chance that mostly cold water is all that is reaching your dishwasher. Different cycles/brands have heaters and cycles to get them to heat the water. Its not uniform in my opinion. The older dishwashers used a lot more water and had plenty of hot water to wash the dishes without the extra cycles. The test I referred to above will show you exactly what I mean. I usually start the dishwasher after Ive cleaned up as I know the water will be hot when its turned on. It just bugs ne to run the water at the faucet until it gets hot. But we use the sanitary as well. Without using your sink beforehand try it. Its rare that's the water is hot or even warm for the first cycle


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

For an over the cooktop microwave LG is great. For a wall oven I would recommend GE and also GE for an electric cooktop. For the dishwasher I went with a KitchenAid and it is still the best. The fridge is also LG and would buy one again in the future. 

The Bosch dishwashers when I looked into them in 2017 did not have heating element and would only air dry the dishes. As a result they build up a smell over time (like the new front load clothes washers). 

Everything is standard stainless except the black glass cooktop and so it looks like it came from one company.
I spent a lot of time checking owners review on the Home Depot, Best Buy, and other websites to find appliances with fewer complaints or comments about wishing they had bought something else. If I am interested in Bosch for a dishwasher and read 50 owners reviews it is far more informative than asking 50 people with 50 different dishwashers if they like theirs or not.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Here is my Philosophy of Appliances.

It's a given that appliances are nowhere near as well made as they were in the past, and that most of them now incorporate a lot more electronics. This means that, if you buy 5 appliances, there's a very good chance that one of them will require service at least once in the next few years.

So, one of the main considerations should be the quality of the service you can expect. Some brands (especially LG and Samsung) have terrible reputations for not having parts in stock. Whirlpool and GE are MUCH better at this. The other thing to think about is who is doing the service. Usually it will not be an employee of the manufacturer, but rather an independent contractor who has little incentive to do a good job for you. Once exception to this is that some retailers have their own service technicians, and they service what they sell. It might make sense to buy from one of these retailers if you can. This might even be one case where buying an extended warranty would make sense (i.e., if the retailer's own technicians do the actual service, not a contractor), because this kind of retailer has a strong motivation to actually fix your problem so that they don't get a call back.

Of course there are other considerations than service, and it's hard to navigate the morass of conflicting online reviews to figure out what _you_ are going to love or hate about an appliance. But it's easier if you rule out some options based on service - for instance, I would never by an LG or a Samsung, and of the remaining brands I prefer Whirlpool and its subsidiaries based on good past experiences. And I'll stick with what my local service-what-they-sell retailer can sell me. So then I use online reviews to tell me if there's something that often breaks, or some feature people hate. It takes time, but if I've ruled out more than half of the options already, it's easier.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I have to run the hot water in my sink before I run my dishwasher or it uses cold water. I have a Fisher Paykel (the dish drawer one) which I love. As long as I run the hot water in the sink first it works great... well except when we forget to fill the softener in the basement, then it puts spots on all my plastic - on the plus side it doubles as a remote softener alarm - I don't put salt in the dishwasher specifically for that reason heh

I will never buy another GE appliance, we bought a GE Profile Microwave and it died within a year - called them up and they basically said bummer buy a new one. We did, it's an LG, it's great.

I love my Kenmore Elite oven (pretty sure it's made by whirlpool)

I HATED my Whirlpool dishwasher and fridge - horrible things.

I love my Viking fridge.

Sometimes I think it's hit and miss if you get a good appliance or not, like folks complain about their fisher paykel, I love mine. Folks complain about their LG washer/dryer, I love mine. etc.


----------



## DallasCowboys (Jan 30, 2017)

Honestly, I think appliances are better now than they were before.....20,30 years ago.
They use less water, they are generally quieter and they use less electricity. A refrigerator made today uses about half the electricity of a similar sized refrigerator from 20 year ago.


Like someone said above me...........it's hard to find a brand that excels in every area. Some do dishwashers better than refrigerators and some models of a refrigerator are superior to another line within the same brand.


If was going to replace a product, I would try to stay with the same brand and then find a model that looks similar or identical to the one I had so it would match the dishwasher and refrigerator. I like the idea of them being similar.


But that is just me......these are some of the resources I use to search though.





https://www.jdpower.com/cars/consumer-reviews


https://www.cnet.com/best-products/


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

The newer appliances might use less energy, water, etc. but are they as durable and do they do their job as well. It sounds like a number of the new dishwasher do not. All the appliances in our house came with the place so are roughly 24 years old and a variety of manufacturers. I think we had one service call for the fridge and I fixed a couple of things on the washing machine; other than that everything else ticks along. Both the washing machine and dishwasher have clockwork timers. Yes, I have to turn the TV up when the DW and top loader run, but life does carry on.


I actually fear having to hunt for replacements when the day comes.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't have a problem having different brands of appliances in my kitchen. Nobody going to notice or care that the little decal is different on your fridge and dishwasher. Don't restrict yourself by making an unnecessary requirement that they all be the same brand. (although you may be able to get an additional discount if you buy all appliances from one manufacturer).


My higher end Bosch dishwasher is definitely the best I have ever owned (a few years old). So quiet you can barely tell its running. Cleans fine, and low energy consumption. After that, not sure how to tell the difference between a good range and a bad one --- I think you need to go to Consumer Reports. People on this forum may hate Brand X range because they had one that had to be repaired 3 times --- but anecdotes of a model that hasn't been made in 15 years is hardly a good way to choose an appliance.


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

The best appliance company in the world without a doubt is Fisher Paykel.

Innovative design, user friendly, elegant, and energy efficient.

The old line appliance companies are years behind.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

DanS26 said:


> The best appliance company in the world without a doubt is Fisher Paykel.
> 
> Innovative design, user friendly, elegant, and energy efficient.
> 
> The old line appliance companies are years behind.


F&P bought DCS (Dynamic Cooking Systems) a high end US based appliance line in 2004. 

In 2012, 90% of F&P shares was bought by Haier, the makers of GE (and other) appliances. Hopefully, Haier will leave F&P alone as they are amazing appliances, and you pay for them. 

I do like their dish drawer. It looks like a great idea. Wish I had the space. 

Wash, I understand your reticence on using additional chemicals, some dishwashing detergent has a rinse aid built-in. But, I have never read about any issues with rinse-aids. Just buy major names and not knock-offs and you won't get strange chemicals.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

One thing I do like to do, even before I purchase an item, is to read the manual. I did that before I bought my new laptop and it made me switch from one to another. 

I also did it for my new Jeep. I was going to go with the Cherokee Trailhawk but something I read in the manual made me switch to the Limited. And, 30K miles later, we are still happy with "Jessica". 

As someone who has written several user manuals for software. We try and put in as many suggestions to help with issues that we and others have come across while using the software. 

So, RTFM has a special place in my heart. For example, in a Bosch dishwasher, you can turn on "Intensive Drying" which heats the water to a higher temp so the items being cleaned are hotter. Also, if your dishwasher offers a Sani-cycle, that will also heat the final rinse water to a higher temperature as well. 

The manual also tells you about maintenance of your appliance. How much detergent to use (Most people use WAY to much) and what kind. When to clean filters and where they are (yes, your washers both dish and clothes have filters that need to be cleaned) Not cleaning your dishwasher filter can lead to dishes not being cleaned as well or drying as well. 

The manual can also tell you about "hidden" features of your appliance. 

In case you are wondering what RTFM means, well, it means READ THE FRIGGIN' MANUAL. And caps are intended and friggin' was a substitute for a more inappropriate word.


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

ktownskier said:


> F&P bought DCS (Dynamic Cooking Systems) a high end US based appliance line in 2004.
> 
> In 2012, 90% of F&P shares was bought by Haier, the makers of GE (and other) appliances. Hopefully, Haier will leave F&P alone as they are amazing appliances, and you pay for them.
> 
> ...


The Dish Drawer is an amazing appliance. As is the counter cook top.


----------



## MasterPipe (Nov 5, 2016)

I think LG and Samsung is the best option for you.


----------



## DallasCowboys (Jan 30, 2017)

DanS26 said:


> The Dish Drawer is an amazing appliance. As is the counter cook top.



I have seen the dish drawers online and in the stores, but what is special about them? What do they do that is different than a traditional dishwasher, except that they might wash smaller loads and appear to be raised higher and more convenient to use?


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

Bosch dishwashers lack the heating element of other brands and so over time will start to develop a smelly interior. I went with a KitchenAid instead for this reason. The KitchenAid dishwasher makes no more noise than a friend's Bosch dishwasher and when it is running I have to look at the LED light to verify that it is doing so as it is so very quiet.
Similar problem with the low water using front loading clothes washers that also start to smell as a result of water not draining out completely. 

I always read the owners' reviews of appliances that are easily found on the websites for Best Buy and Home Depot and Lowes and other appliance resellers. When I read 30 or more positive or negative review about an appliance's performance or warranty problems with the local dealers or the manufacturer, this information is used to decide on which brand and which model to buy.
There is no reason to rely on a website such as this one that provides a tiny fraction of the information that can be found on appliance specific websites.
Something one cannot glean from online reviews though is how efficient the dishwasher is from a loading perspective. Our KitchenAid dishwasher has enabled us to load 20% more dishware and so go longer between running it and cut down the amount of hand washing of tall wine or beer glasses.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

DallasCowboys said:


> I have seen the dish drawers online and in the stores, but what is special about them? What do they do that is different than a traditional dishwasher, except that they might wash smaller loads and appear to be raised higher and more convenient to use?




Best part about it isn’t he wife told me that she will never go back to the old style. So if she’s happy about a dishwasher I’m happy. It really is a lot more convenient. Just using one drawer for the most part. They do clean well. Quiet as well. The old dishwashers were so loud. They’ve all come a long way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

